# 1935/36 Huffman built Fleetwood



## SimpleMan (Aug 12, 2018)

I bought this about 3 summers ago at the Fairborn, Ohio bike show from Foxclassics... thanks Tim! It's been sitting on my back porch for 2 years waiting for me to do something with it. Always wanted to ride it.

The whole bike was house painted.....chrome and all. Some of the white paint on the rims was almost a quarter inch thick in spots. I'm not going to restore it....just service it and ride it.
 I'm stripping all the the paint off of everything but the yellow painted  frame and fenders. Looks like it was red originally and there isn't much left so it stays yellow...... I like it actually. Has a nice patina.

The badge was painted silver and it was so thick you couldn't read it...





Frame is cleaned and ready for assembly..


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow; you're gonna like it.
I got a mut frame one of these badged as Velvet deLuxe but there isn't anything else on here that came with it; just Cool bits and parts that ride awesome.


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 12, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Wow; you're gonna like it.
> I got a mut frame one of these badged as Velvet deLuxe but there isn't anything else on here that came with it; just Cool bits and parts that ride awesome.



Thanks, Love the Velvet deluxe. I love how much you ride your bikes..... don't think anyone on here holds a candle to the miles you ride. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 13, 2018)

A little progress.....



.... And a few accessories!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Digg'n that rooster with the custom paint! These early Huffmans are fairly scarce bikes. I like where this one is going. V/r Shawn


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 21, 2018)

Slow progress....but progress none the less.  Rims stripped of paint. Several spokes replaced with spokes of the same patina and rims trued up. Hubs cleaned and serviced. Chrome really shows it's age but all the chrome on the bike is in similar condition.....looks better than all the coats of paint that was on it. At least to me.

I installed the red bricks tires that I had left from another project. Not sure  if I'm going to like the contrast with the yellow yet. I'll wait till it's all together to make the call on that.
Fenders are straightened and cleaned. I have a few other things done but no pictures.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2018)

If you are leaving it yellow I'm voting for black wall tires otherwise I'm getting the Ronald McDonald vibe. V/r Shawn


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 21, 2018)

Lol.....That's a good analogy. I have a set of black walls here also.


----------



## Intense One (Aug 22, 2018)

lovin' it....I have a few rusty crusties too.  I clean the bike and lubricate the bearings, put new shoes on them and ride!  Just to be able to bring them back to life feels awesome!  Enjoy your bike project then let's go ridin'!


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 26, 2018)

Progressing along on my crusty ride.....the pursuit of a lazy man. I'm liking it! Sorry for the partial pictures. It's like a strip tease in reverse.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 27, 2018)

And that's so cool that you have Errol Flynn on your headbadge to protect you from the Sherriff of Nottingham! That's headbadge should have been a chick magnet back in the late 30s.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey Simple
I go to the Fairborn swaps.  Will you take it to show Tim?  I would like to see it myself.  Good looking build.


----------

